# HCG Levels decrease then rise again possible miscarriage.. Please Help!!



## tmcrowe

Hi everyone,

I've come to share my story & to see if anyone else can relate or has ever heard of this happening??

On Tuesday May 29th I went to the ER with a back related injury that was pressing on my sciatic nerve. While I was there they discovered I was pregnant via urine test & HCG test. Dr had ordered the blood work because the pregnancy test was a faint positive. It was just as he suspected, I was pregnant, my hcg levels were 176. ( VERY EARLY PREGNANCY ) He then told me I would have to follow up with my GYN in 2 days to repeat the blood work to see if it doubled. They also did do a transvaginal ultrasound this day, but were unable to see anything. They said not to be alarmed by this because at that time I was only expected to be 2 weeks & 4 days, and they wouldn't expect to see anything. 
I was in shock, I had no suspicions that I was even pregnant. I had started my LMP on May 12th and it had lasted a full 7-9 days. I had also started a new BC on May 21st to help slow down the heaviness to my periods. My periods have always been regular, just really heavy/clotty. By the time Friday May 25th came around I had severe bloating/cramping/fullness/spotting.. so after Friday, I decided to not take this pill anymore! The spotting was mostly brownish in color untill Tuesday evening ( after ER vist ) it started turning a brighter red and I noticed small clotting and tissue.. :nope:
So on Wednesday May 30th after the bleeding had increased significantly and I noticed the clotting & tissue passage I decided to go back to the ER where they had informed me that my hcg levels had went down to 125 and that they believed me to be having a miscarriage.
Although this pregnancy was unexpected.. I was devastated. My bleeding was heavy from Wednesday till Friday where then it had began to decrease with only minimal bleeding in the mornings of Saturday & Sunday. All spotting & bleeding was compltely gone by the Monday came around.
Monday June 4th I had to return to my GYN to follow on my blood work after the believed to be "miscarriage" My HCG levels were at 285! She asked me to return again Wednesday June 6th to have it rechecked.. they came back at a 400!
My Dr couldn't explain this. She ordered for me to have an ultrasound. I had this done on Thursday June 7th, where they were unable to detect anything in the uterus or the tubes.. ( they aslo fear ectopic pregnancy ) The day of my ultrasound I would've only been estimated to be 3 weeks & 5 days.. Would this have been too soon to see anything?

My Dr keeps saying she thinks this isn't a good pregnancy and she doesn't want to give me false hope. That my numbers are low? Very confused by this because everything I have been reading says my levels are right on target to be 4 weeks pregnant today! (6.9.12) I'm just not sure what to think, and it's driving me insane not knowing whats going on. :shrug:
Any suggestions/thoughts/experiences with this would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks in Advance!! 

P.S. - I go again Monday 6.11.12 to have a repeat in blood work.. 

LMP - 5.12.12

HCG - 5.29.12 = 176
HCG - 5.30.12 ( heavy bleeding started ) = 125
HCG - 6.4.12 = 285
HCG - 6.6.12 = 400


----------



## xxmyheartxx

hi huni, its to early to see anything on a scan at this point, regarding your hcg levels im not to sure why thats happened, i know sometimes vanishing twin alters the levels, sorry im not much use, good luck huni xxx


----------



## Historygirl

I was thinking vanishing twin too hun.
I had an ectopic and it doesn't sound like what i experienced. I had light bleeding but no clots (until it ruptured but you'd know if that had happened as the pain is extraordinary) and my hcg numbers kept on solidly increasing but not doubling properly.
Heaps of good luck hun. I hope you get some answers very soon and that it's good news :hugs: xxx


----------



## tmcrowe

Thank you both for your thoughts & support on this.. Dr had brought up the vanishing twin possibility. But she has also been discouraging about the pregnancy. ( I'm currently seeing the NP, haven't seen an actual MD yet ) I can understand her not wanting to get my hopes up, but I can't help feeling that she honestly hasn't a clue to what is happening.

I agree, I think it was too soon for the scan as well. I have 3 other children who we were never able to detect till the 5-6th week and a heart beat at 8 weeks. 

Sorry to hear about your Ectopic pregnancy, I was honestly scared to even move when they mentioned this.. but it is a little comforting to know it doesn't sound like the same thing to you.. :)


I guess I all I can do is play the waiting game! If only it were easy..


----------



## Calambria

Honestly speaking, I did have this with my miscarriage. My HCG was 140 at the ER, I had had several days of heavy bleeding and large clots. I went for a draw a day and a half later, 240, then 2 days later 330. Doc said we'd order another US if I got to 1500, gave me 4 more orders for betas. Within 3 beta I was down to under 2. I miscarried naturally and bled moderately for a week and a half, lightly and spotting for 1 month under supervision. I was told tissue remnants caused the minor increases(ectopic had been ruled out). 

It's hard to say. I know what's happened to me has happened to many others I know, as well as ectopic or VTS. Hope it's good news for you.


----------



## tmcrowe

Calambria said:


> Honestly speaking, I did have this with my miscarriage. My HCG was 140 at the ER, I had had several days of heavy bleeding and large clots. I went for a draw a day and a half later, 240, then 2 days later 330. Doc said we'd order another US if I got to 1500, gave me 4 more orders for betas. Within 3 beta I was down to under 2. I miscarried naturally and bled moderately for a week and a half, lightly and spotting for 1 month under supervision. I was told tissue remnants caused the minor increases(ectopic had been ruled out).
> 
> It's hard to say. I know what's happened to me has happened to many others I know, as well as ectopic or VTS. Hope it's good news for you.

Hi there,

Thank you so much for your response & honesty. I truly appreciate that. I had never heard of this before and my Dr was completely stumped. She said she had only seen this one other time and it turned into being a new pregnancy. ( The baby was never lost )

May I ask how far along you were? 

I am just confused, because the week prior I had begun the ew BC pill and wondering if it was possible that played a role into my bleeding..?? Not sure.. Also through what they say was my miscarriage.. I blead heavy W,T,F & Saturday and Sunday I had only blead after I first woke up and started moving around, but that was it. Only tiny little spots remainder of both days. Completely gone by Monday.

I still haven't seen any other bleeding and if I have for certain miscarried, I would be expected to start my period again tomorrow. Not sure how that works either.. this is my first time experiencing an abnormal pregnancy.

Thanks again! 

That


----------



## Calambria

I wasn't exactly sure of my LMP, I guessed at it, I would have been around the 5 week mark, give or take a few days(and yes, at 3+5 they wouldn't be able to see anything besides perhaps a thickened lining). 

I did have some stops and starts in my bleeding. I told them no D&C unless I have to(I wanted to be sure, you know? It was kind of a closure thing for me). 

I was told I could expect a period approximately 4 weeks after my HCG levels went under 2(if I remember right, I think it was about 6. I had some wonky cycles for the first 6 months). 

Unfortunately I'm no help to you in regards to the BC thing. :(


----------



## tmcrowe

Calambria said:


> I wasn't exactly sure of my LMP, I guessed at it, I would have been around the 5 week mark, give or take a few days(and yes, at 3+5 they wouldn't be able to see anything besides perhaps a thickened lining).
> 
> I did have some stops and starts in my bleeding. I told them no D&C unless I have to(I wanted to be sure, you know? It was kind of a closure thing for me).
> 
> I was told I could expect a period approximately 4 weeks after my HCG levels went under 2(if I remember right, I think it was about 6. I had some wonky cycles for the first 6 months).
> 
> Unfortunately I'm no help to you in regards to the BC thing. :(

It's completely ok. You've been a big help, thank you so much. 

I'm very sorry you had to go through that. I know it's been a rollercoaster for me, physically & mentally. I hate that anyone would have to suffer this to begin with. -I agree, no D&C for me either. I need the reassurance and I don't like the unkown or the what if's..

Thank you & congrats on your pregnancy now! :hugs: xxx


----------



## Calambria

I'm sorry for you, hun. It is definitely a roller-coaster. You have no idea what to think from day to day. In some ways I was relieved when my HCG went and stayed down, as I wasn't in limbo anymore. I really hope Monday brings you some answers(positive ones, I hope!). 

And thank you so much. :hugs:


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Your hcg is meant to double every 24-48 hours in healthy pregnancy, so it's hard to say why yours are raising so slowly. 
Also, when you begin a new pill, you aren't immediately covered, you should take One full months worth before having unprotected sex


----------



## tmcrowe

hopefulfor1st said:


> Your hcg is meant to double every 24-48 hours in healthy pregnancy, so it's hard to say why yours are raising so slowly.
> Also, when you begin a new pill, you aren't immediately covered, you should take One full months worth before having unprotected sex

Thank you, hopefully I will have some answers soon. :)


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Fingers crossed! Maybe you've just got a slow starter


----------



## tmcrowe

Hi everyone, thank you for all of your support and responses. 

-Heres an update- 

I had a bit of scare last night that took me straight to ER. I started feeling real crampy, honestly feels like I just need to have a BM, but I can't because the pain and cramps I feel along with it. I can more of the pressure/pain on the left side rather than the right.. But I do feel pain there. 
Anyway- They checked my HCG levels and they came back at 525. So their still not doubling. - This is at 4 weeks & 1 day. 
They order a transvagin u/s where I found it to be extremely painful. ( The pressure )..The Dr came in and told me that the radiologist found something suspicious with the left tube and that he suspects it could be Ectopic. Wants me to see my GYN Monday and tell her so the can confirm & move forward if necessary..

I can honestly say that I have never been more scared in my life.. I just keep praying over & over.. :/


----------



## third time

Hey hun, this exactly what happened to me 4 years ago. I ended up having to have my left tube removed, but sometimes they can repair the tube! Please try to stay positive as I have been pregnant 4times since then with two hopefully being successful! Keeping myfingers crossedfor you! Good luck x


----------



## tmcrowe

third time said:


> Hey hun, this exactly what happened to me 4 years ago. I ended up having to have my left tube removed, but sometimes they can repair the tube! Please try to stay positive as I have been pregnant 4times since then with two hopefully being successful! Keeping myfingers crossedfor you! Good luck x

I'm so sorry.. I do not wish that pain on anyone. It has subsided quite a bit since last night.. Now I am just waiting to see my Dr tomorrow. Hopefully they were all wrong and everything is ok!

May I ask you a question? How far along were you when you discovered your pregnancy was ectopic? 

Congratulations on your beautiful little girl and congratulations on your pregnancy! :)


----------



## third time

Thank you, I started bleeding very heavily at 8 weeks so they thought I had miscarried but when they checked my bloods they just kept rising but slowly, too slowly to be viable, it was only when they did a 4th internal scan at 9weeks that they saw damage to my tube, they kept me in and 2 days later I had my tube removed. I didn't have any pain at all beforehand. Do try to keep positive though as everything happens for a reason hun xxx


----------



## hopefulfor1st

Hopefully since they caught yours early it hasn't grown too much and you won't lose the tube!
It's weird cos I had some pain at 4.3 weeks and rang my doc and he said it would not be ectopic as it wouldn't be big enough yet to cause me pain


----------



## tmcrowe

third time said:


> Thank you, I started bleeding very heavily at 8 weeks so they thought I had miscarried but when they checked my bloods they just kept rising but slowly, too slowly to be viable, it was only when they did a 4th internal scan at 9weeks that they saw damage to my tube, they kept me in and 2 days later I had my tube removed. I didn't have any pain at all beforehand. Do try to keep positive though as everything happens for a reason hun xxx

Thanks for sharing your story with me. Sounds like you had a rough road. :(. 

Thank you, I have my fingers crossed. :)


----------



## tmcrowe

hopefulfor1st said:


> Hopefully since they caught yours early it hasn't grown too much and you won't lose the tube!
> It's weird cos I had some pain at 4.3 weeks and rang my doc and he said it would not be ectopic as it wouldn't be big enough yet to cause me pain

Thats funny you say that because I feel the same way and my Dr had actually ruled that out?! That was weird too, but now they said last night that there was a suspicious area .. I have no clue. I guess only time will tell. I do however feel that the pain I have been havin is NOT from the pregnancy, maybe a little cramping.. But I have had this pain since before my pregnancy ( about 2 month now ) and I believe it's IBS related. 
They heard pregnant, an I felt it was blamed on that. They did say they couldn't see anything in uterus ..but I'm only 4 weeks and 2 days..


----------



## third time

Do you go back today? I would brace yourself hun, as the most common sign of ectopic is low rising HCG - I'm not trying to scare you, only to prepare you! Keeping my fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## tmcrowe

third time said:


> Do you go back today? I would brace yourself hun, as the most common sign of ectopic is low rising HCG - I'm not trying to scare you, only to prepare you! Keeping my fingers crossed for you xxx

Thank you so much.. it's truly been a learning experience for me. Thank you for all of your kindness and support :hugs: xxx


----------



## tmcrowe

Thank you to everyone for all of your wonderful support.. It has made this difficult time in my life a little more manageable to get through..

The latest is that this has surely been an emotional tug-of-war game.. After several more HCG test; last nights only being at 641 my OB says they feel confident it's Ectopic.. However, no one has been able to see anything inside the tubes or uterus.. so they believe it's either too soon to see or implantation took some place outside the uterus.. They wish to terminate the pregnancy at this point with the (M - injection)
I'm not quite sure how I feel about that, very difficult decision.. But, as much as I hate to give up and thinking of the what if's, it would probally be a wise decision to terminate with all the bleeding/clotting/tissue passage at 2.5 weeks pregnant.. them not seeing anything at all now, other than a cyst on my left ovary at 4.5 weeks .. it's just too risky. :(


----------



## Calambria

I'm so sorry you're going through this. :hugs:


----------



## tmcrowe

Calambria said:


> I'm so sorry you're going through this. :hugs:

Thank you


----------

